# ALBRIGHT CONTACTORS for Sale



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

I have no intention of using the forum for advertising but just a heads up in case anyone out there in NZ ev land is looking...

I am have put up two SW200 Albright contactors on Trademe tonight (Listing #: 296576450). One has a continuously rated coil for switching the negative side of the pack, the other has an prolonged rating for the motor contactor. Bought directly from Albright in the UK, unused but have been tested. I will also chuck in the precharge resistor and coil suppression diodes.

Happy bidding.


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

I have dropped the buy now price to $350 - stop "watching" and get buying


----------

